# Very thorough article on Animal Therapy from Holistic Nursing Practice



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This is from a professional nursing publication. It's long, but contains some interesting history on the therapeutic use of animals to help with people's well being.
Animal-Facilitated Therapy in Various Patient Populations: S... : Holistic Nursing Practice


----------

